# Flan vs. Creme Brulee



## Janet H (Jan 12, 2012)

Could use a little advice...

I have been asked to make dessert for a south of the border style meal and flan was suggested. I've never made flan but it looks a bit like creme brulee which I have made.  

Custard style desserts aren't high on my list of faves. Does anyone have suggestions for a great South American-ish dessert to go with this menu

Blue corn tamales stuffed with peppers and cheese
Beans
Green salad
Rice
Skewered and grilled boar bits


Any ideas or alternatively, a great flan recipe?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2012)

You could make  tres leche cake. A friend of mine from Mexico used to make this all the time. I might still have her recipe...but a search on the Internet should produce lots of hits.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you have a basic flan recipe?  The Painted Fish cookbook suggests leaving out the vanilla and cinnamon and adding 2T Kahlua to the strained mixture.  

I've made this, and it is muy bueno!

Can pm you the recipe.


----------



## merstar (Jan 12, 2012)

This may not be an authentic Mexican dish, but it has lots of Mexican flavors in it. Most importantly, it's delicious!
MEXICAN ICE CREAM SUNDAES WITH CINNAMON CHOCOLATE SAUCE
Mexican Ice Cream Sundaes With Cinnamon Chocolate Sauce Recipe - Food.com - 235018


----------



## merstar (Jan 12, 2012)

Check these out: The first one is pretty healthy and lowfat!
Annie's Fruit Salsa and Cinnamon Chips
Annie's Fruit Salsa and Cinnamon Chips Recipe - Allrecipes.com
Mexican Mango Cake
Mexican Mango Cake Recipe : Marcela Valladolid : Food Network


----------



## Janet H (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas.   the mango cake looks interesting   I had wondered about making some mango sorbet and having some berrries on the side - keeping it light, but that looks yummy.


----------



## Siegal (Jan 12, 2012)

Guava filling is always popular. I suggest a Guava cream cheese frosting for a layer cake or a guava cheese cake.


----------



## merstar (Jan 12, 2012)

Janet H said:


> Thanks for the ideas.   the mango cake looks interesting   I had wondered about making some mango sorbet and having some berrries on the side - keeping it light, but that looks yummy.



I just read several reviews on the cake - If you make it, be careful with the sugar amount in the topping. According to the reviewers, the listed amount on the site (1 1/4 cups), is much more than Marcela used on the show. Here's a quote from one reviewer: 
"I just watched the show and Marcela only used 1/4 cup plus two tablespoons of sugar for the mango topping."


----------



## GLC (Jan 13, 2012)

If you want to "Mexican up" ice cream, consider sopapillas. Fried pastry. Dust the sopas with sugar and cinnamon and dollop on the ice cream and drizzle with honey.


----------



## PuppyChow (Jan 23, 2012)

Coconut Cheese Flan is great


----------

